# Mixing Alcohol Based Aniline Dye?



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Fellow LJers - Any of you have a recommendation for mixing small amounts of powdered aniline dye with wood alcohol to use in coloring projects? The information I am finding seems to be based on making large quantities at a time. I just received several 2 oz. jars from Packard and would like to mix up small batches as needed.

Thanks in advance for the always good advice!

Ron


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

If the directions give the amount of dry powder per gallon just cut in half for a half gallon and keep reducing the ratios until you reach the volume you feel you need. It will still be the same concentration.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Google a recipe size converter, it will do the math fast. Or just guess, the worst that can happen if you get it wrong is the dye is too strong or too weak and that can still be adjusted.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

If you don't need repeatable results, you can mix it in any concentration you like. I mix dyes in quart containers, and they seem to last from one project to the next.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I mix dyes in amounts and concentration that work for my own applications then keep records of each combination.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I usually mix the entire pack in a small amount when I first get it, and then take small amounts from the mixture for use, diluting as necessary. Typically I'll mix it in a pint or quart canning jar. That gets stored out of direct light with one of the plastic food storage lids available for them. It pretty much keeps forever.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I read instructions and did not need that much dye abd did not want to go through trail & error experimenting. Since only needed small amount got some small bottles of bombay india ink. Said to be color fast and water clean up, but not diluted with water very well, so used right out of the bottle. Found all colors transparent except black.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I find that each piece of wood will take the color differently, so keeping meticulous records of mixtures is not something I do. i got some travel size plastic bottles at walmart and mixed up 1 or 2 oz of alcohol with some dye powder, tested on scrap, and adjusted to taste. Don't fill the small bottle all the way up at first so that you can dilute if necessary. Works great.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

One suggestion would be to use a small scale to weigh out the proper amount. I bought a small digital scale and use it to mix small amounts of epoxy. I use the small pill cups and tare it out and then put in some epoxy and watch the weight and then add the same amount of hardener. It lets me get the same amount of each almost every time. You could do the same with the dye by weighing out what you think is the correct amount and add it to a given amount of alcohol. This should allow you to repeat the same formula the next time use need the color.

I bought a digital 1000 gram scale on amazon for $7.89. It has worked much better than my expectations.


----------

